# Bowel Prep.



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am going to be doing a bowel prep for a colonoscopy. I have to take Pico salax for it. Is it safe to breastfeed. I can get around breastfeeding if I have to as my DD is 18 months old. I just dont want her to have diarrhea from the purgative I have to take.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I've had quite a few colonoscopies, unfortunately, but never had to stop nursing for the prep. I don't know what that is that you are using though, so I'd just call the pharmacy to make sure. The kids never had any kind of laxative effect from my preps either.

I hope the results are good for you.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I have crohn's. So i already know what I have. I am just finding out how bad it is. I just came out of a 4 year remission. I have had quite a few colonoscopies myself, just not while nursing. The prep is worse than the scope i find.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
The prep is worse than the scope i find.

I hear ya.

I don't know that prep. If you call the pharmacy, what I would ask is how the prep works. If it works by drawing water into the gut (osmotic laxative - like 'go litely') then you know that the effect is local and not systemic. If it works by making the gut speed up, then it would be more of a systemic effect and a check in Hale's can tell you if it passes through breastmilk.

Good luck.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

The prep is definitely worse than the procedure for sure! Ick.








Hoping for minimal damage.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

As far as I can tell, Pico salax is indeed an osmotic laxative (OP please double check this, though); Hale classifies Osmotic Laxatives as L1, or "safest" (pg 727, 2008).


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

I have crohn's too. I've never heard of that prep, but I'm pretty sure they're all equally awful.

Good luck! I hope they don't find anything too bad!


----------

